# În al 9-lea cer



## bibaforever

It is a Romanian song's name, I didn't get the meaning of it.

http://www.versuri-si-creatii.ro/versuri/a/adela-popescu-6zucnzu/o-9-zi-in-al-9-lea-cer-6zuznzs.html

Does it mean "9th heaven" or "9th century" ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jazyk

_In the ninth heaven._ In the ninth century would be _În secolul/veacul al 9-lea_.


----------



## farscape

This is an idiom meaning to be very happy (the equivalent of _to be on cloud nine_)

Later,


----------



## jazyk

In English happiness is closer: to be in seventh heaven.


----------

